

Visualizing Sleeping Patterns on OS X - pjin
http://www.pedrobot.com/blog/analytics.html

======
phireal
The parse.awk script fails on Linux (no -j option to date). I didn't manage to
decode what the date command does in the awk script, so I just used the python
script instead.

It might be interesting to allow parsing for specific events rather than just
when the kernel is logging vs. when it's not.

~~~
pjin
OS X uses FreeBSD date which has totally different cmdline options. I did
actually write an awk script that works on Centos 6, I'll upload that shortly.
(Edit: I think instead of -jf, you can use --date= on linux.)

The event suggestion is good. Really I just threw the script together last
month and occasionally fixed it up when I showed it to friends, so maybe I'll
take some time to add that and fix some other things about this (like a
prettier graph ^) when I finish my last stretch of schoolwork in the next few
weeks. But in the mean time feel free to add that if you want :)

~~~
phireal
I'll take a look this evening at trying to get it to parse specific events.
Like you, it's busy times at the moment.

------
aparadja
Something's wrong with the layout on Lion and Safari 5.1.5.
<http://imgur.com/LapyS>

~~~
pjin
Thanks, I think it's fixed. Unless I introduced another bug.

------
huhtenberg
Wolfram's graphs were prettier :)

~~~
pjin
True. He does have about a lot more data over a 40x longer time interval, so
the noise smoothes itself out more.

Unless you also mean I should have formatted the matplotlib graph better?
Mathematica actually has quite nice plotting in general. I also wanted to use
d3.js but that sort of defeats the purpose of personal data.

